# 9" SB Refurbish



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

I am kinda new here, been lurking for a while not really posting, finally have something to post about so here goes, I bought this SB 9" in NY, I have had it for about 6 months and not had time to touch it,
about a month ago I started on it and got most of the machine done as well as the drive unit.
I needed to build the bench, last week I built it, painted it and started the final assembly.
I have a little more work to do but so far I am very happy with the results. I know some people will not like the color but I really do not like dark machines, so I went with a light gray. One of the things I have a question about is the machine has 1" risers on the head and tailstock as well as under the compound making it a 10" swing. Anyone seen this before?


Gene Nead


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

Now it is time to get that dirty!


----------



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

Few more little things to finish, but looking forward to getting it dirty.

Gene


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 10, 2012)

Way to go Gene, nice nice.   As far making a 10" out of a 9, that was shop common thing to do, kind of
like every body putting lift kits on pickup trucks now a days..


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice.
Ken in Waynesville, NC


----------



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you in Charlotte?


----------



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> Are you in Charlotte?



Yes Sir, I live in Charlotte


----------



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

Couple of pictures of the lathe as I got it and the bench as I was building it, just in case you are wondering about the shop, it is a race car shop, I am the crew chief for a Sprint cup team, and own a small custom Putter company


----------



## stevecmo (Dec 10, 2012)

Gene,

Welcome to the forum.  Nice job on the lathe refurb and outstanding job of building that bench!  

Steve


----------



## rw1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gene,

Welcome and beautiful work on the lathe and the bench!  The light gray looks terrific and kudos for cleaning the lathe so well.  You obviously have some great skills and talent (with top notch shop tools too)!  Enjoy your machine!!


----------



## strantor (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! How many hours would you say you put into the restoration, and into the bench?


----------



## ksierens (Dec 10, 2012)

Just beautiful, great job!

That is exactly the type of lathe I am looking for for my shop.


----------



## gnead (Dec 10, 2012)

strantor said:


> Looks awesome! How many hours would you say you put into the restoration, and into the bench?



I have about 20 hours in the bench, and probably a little more then that in the lathe.

G


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2012)

stevecmo said:


> Gene,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  Nice job on the lathe refurb and outstanding job of building that bench!
> 
> Steve


+1 great job sir. Welcome to the group.


----------



## WillieP (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks great! I am feeling inadequate since I have just kept using mine with its badly scarred original paint. I think this may have inspired me to strip and restore it.


----------



## corey607 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice work sir. Can't wait to see some of the parts you make for your car.


----------



## jduncan (Dec 19, 2012)

Outstanding!

I started out planning to restore mine but I know it would be apart for months on end.  Instead I'm picking at it while making chips.  I like that grey color!!


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 20, 2012)

jduncan said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> I started out planning to restore mine but I know it would be apart for months on end.  Instead I'm picking at it while making chips.  I like that grey color!!



One reason I am glad I rebuilt mine is that the felt wicks were very dirty and I am sure oil flow was limited.
Ken in NC
1941 SB 9A


----------



## gnead (Dec 20, 2012)

Ken, I agree completly. My lathe was not in bad shape other then the appearence, and all the felts and wicks as well as passages were petty nasty.

Gene




snwcmpr said:


> One reason I am glad I rebuilt mine is that the felt wicks were very dirty and I am sure oil flow was limited.
> Ken in NC
> 1941 SB 9A


----------



## gnead (Dec 20, 2012)

corey607 said:


> Nice work sir. Can't wait to see some of the parts you make for your car.



I restored this lathe for something to tinker with in my home shop.

G


----------



## gnead (Dec 20, 2012)

Few photos of lathe pretty much finished, made large dial with a internal bearing for the cross slide and making a larger dial for the compound now, also making a larger crank handle for the cross slide and the original crank will go on the compound.


----------



## Jerry457 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice work and the high polish on chuck and parts is amazing


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's nice, putter as in golf club?


----------



## gnead (Dec 31, 2012)

ranch23 said:


> That's nice, putter as in golf club?



Yes, I have a small high end custom putter company, we build all hand made custom old school type putters.
he is an example, it is a old style blade putter made from 303 stainless with a mokume gane ferrule and 
site dot.


----------



## motorbreath53 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------

